
Curiosity's older sibling catches rover as it parachutes down to Martian surface - zacharye
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2012/08/curiosity-on-parachute.html
======
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4345841>

